# [Streaming] Serveur de son

## Anthyme

Bonjour !

J'ai envie de faire quelque chose d'assez particulier et j'aimerai savoir si il existe des applications permetant de faire cela ...

En fait j'ai un ordinateur portable (sous MacOsX) et un serveur linux.

D'un point de vue fonctionnel, j'aimerai ceci :

J'aimerai pouvoir envoyer du son du portable au serveur linux, le must serai de juste cliquer sur play dans itunes et que le son sorte par les enceintes du serveur linux.

D'un point de vue technique :

Je suppose qu'il me faut un logiciel de type serveur sur le fixe, et un client sur le MacOsX (qui va s'occuper de se connecter au serveur et d'envoyer le streaming).

Donc ma question est la suivante :

Est ce qu'il existe des logiciels pour faire cela ou est ce que je doit tout me coder moi même ? (ca me ferai bien c... mais bon je suis pret a faire quelques scripts python pour la conexion itunes/serveur si il le faut)

Merci de votre aide !

PS:Je sais que ce n'est pas vraiment le forum pour macosx mais bon c'est surtout pour le serveur que je viens poser ma question ici

----------

## Darkael

J'aurais pensé à un truc comme PulseAudio, mais je sais pas si ça marche sur OSX.

----------

## Alexis

ptet que net-misc/icecast est ce qu'il te faut aussi, c'est un peu bourrin comme méthode mais je pense que ça peut marcher : 

tu mets le serveur sur ton linux, tu branches un lecteur qui joue en boucle dessus, et tu configures itunes pour qu'il balance sur icecast.

----------

## traaf

une piste ici ?

http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=107090

je sais pas si c'est utilisable sur un mac

----------

## mornik

Et mpd ? voir un mpd + icecast.

Edit : L'avantage de mpd c'est que tu peux le piloter via un programme, ou un navigateur.

----------

## spider312

 *mornik wrote:*   

> Et mpd ? voir un mpd + icecast.

 +1

Si le son doit sortir du "serveur", alors, ce n'est pas un problème de streaming, puisque le streaming, c'est faire transiter le son du serveur au client, bref, il te faut un lecteur audio qui tourne en demon, et peut se contrôler depuis une autre machine, et le best of the top, c'est quand même mpd, après, te reste qu'à trouver un client pour le mac (je sais pas si itunes le fait, mais j'ai un doute ...)

----------

## _Seth_

coté mac, il y a MpcOSX comme client.

----------

## Ezka

Il doit avoir sa musique sur le Mac, dans la bib sonore d'itune. Pour que mpd puisse la lire, il faudrait que le serveur tappe dedans via un partage quelconque.

----------

## Darkael

A mon avis il cherche quelque chose de plus universel , qui marche aussi pour les vidéos et les jeux par exemple. Je pense qu'un serveur de son est plus adapté, donc.

----------

## spider312

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> serveur de son

 ?  :Shocked:  c'est quoi ça ?

----------

## Darkael

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *KarnEvil wrote:*   serveur de son ?  c'est quoi ça ?

 

Ben c'est les trucs du genre ESD, aRts, PulseAudio... Ils peuvent être utilisés en réseau, reste à savoir si ça marche sous MacOSX.

----------

